# My pressure switch turns on-off quickly



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Next thing to try. Turn off the pump (its breaker or power switch) and then drain the pressure tank.

Close the tank drain valve and turn everything back on. This should do at least a rough calibration of the tank allowing a reasonable air cushion inside for the pump to work with not too frequent and short cycling on and off.

If the tank is clogged with sludge it must be cleaned out -- or replaced.


----------



## v1deoguy (Nov 14, 2009)

I replaced the switch a minute ago, still is doing the same thing with the new switch. SO now I go to the tank. I have a Flexcon wr80-olc 26 gal tank. I dont see a valve in wich to put air into the tank, so how do I repressurize the tank? On the top it has a black plastic cap with a gasket and sticker that says do not remove. Other wise no place to ad air, thanks for the help so far, please help more, thanks.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

According to their literature it has an air valve on top to one side. Pretty much a standard configuration.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

*air pressure tank*

Mine is a different brand but it does have a air valve near the top -- after your tank is drained of water close the drain valve and pump up the air valve to 2 pounds less then your low pressure setting (well that is what mine tells me anyway). Then turn power back on to pump and refill tank, I have to manually trip switch on the 1st start up after draining it. It has been my experience that the gauges are notorious for sticking. This should stop your short cycling of the pump for a while if your air bladder tank is still good. I am on my 2nd tank now and need to call a pump installer to replace this one soon I fear :whistling2:

Good luck


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

You had a repairman out there a couple days ago to work on your system, I'd call him back and tell him of your new problem,see what he says about fixing it.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you at least drain the tank completley? Then it will work whether or not the tank has a bladder.

If there is a bladder and that is leaking, then the answer will be no due to water stuck on the wrong side of the bladder, and you need to replace the tank.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd be interested in the final resolution to this. You're saying the iron and sludge is an issue, and you can't get anything out of the tank, so I'd say the tank is packed with sediment, which would negate the bladder and cause the bang on/bang off.

And your tank could have been installed without the Schrader valve. Depends on how it was spec'd when it was installed.

But that's a lot of sludge and iron coming up the well to do that. Any big weather changes in the last year? Could you be coming off of a big drought (southeast region)?


----------



## v1deoguy (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, So heres what I did, and thanks to all of you who have responded to this and taken the time from your busy lives to help, its greatly appreciated. Anyway, I unhooked the 26 gallon tank completely and took it to my garage and I should note it was completely filled with water. When I unhooked it, no water came out, very weird as it was filled. I tipped the tank on its side and I did find the air valve, it was under that black cap I mentiond earlier. As I tipped it over I used a nail to press in the air valve and air and water came out. Water did not come out when I did this and the tank was upright. This was the only way I could drain the tank as the water would not come out the bottom. The bottom line had a good amount of iron sludge but was not plugged. After the tank drained, I recharged it to 28psi as I have a 30-50 tank and pressure switch. I reinstalled the tank and so for its working fine. I dont know if my tank has a bladder or not, Im guessing it does and the bladder must have colapsed completely covering the in line to the tank itself?????, why would no water come out when it was unhooked???, is the problem solved or just fixed for know???. I live in upstate NY, GO YANKEES!!!, and we have had no weather changes or anything really. Just a ton of iron in our water.


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

You have a broken bladder in the pressure tank and it sounds as if some of it is blocking the outlet so no water comes out when you drain it. That happens.

Your pressure gauge is probably blocked and they are next to impossible to clean.

So replace the tank and the gauge. Check the air pressure in the new tank before installing it.

BTW, draining a bladder type tank and then turning on the pump does not add usable air to the tank.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If water came out the air valve then you either have no bladder or a broken bladder.

I forgot to add, after the tank is empty and the drain valve is still open, put air in the air valve to inflate the bladder (if there is one) downwards. Don't go above 3 psi at this time unless the instructions say so. You don't want the bladder to extrude through the drain valve and become damaged that way.


----------



## v1deoguy (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks everyone for the help. Good news!!!, I found my paperwork from when I had the well drilled 2 years ago and the tank has a 5 yr warnty. A quick call to the well drillers and they are bringing a new tank out in a few days, no charge!. I did what you said and it works for now but Im sure wont for long. Thanks all, now on to my next fix it job


----------

